# Questions About My Ariens Sno-Thro



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello Folks,
I just joined. I am from Manitoba, Canada (98 miles north of the North Dakota border). Bought a used Ariens 6 hp 32 inch Sno-Thro 3 years ago. The snow blower really worked fine until the deep freeze this week. Lots of snow around here and it's cold. It is so cold that my starter froze on me (20 degrees below zero today). Took out the electric starter and brought it into my house. Waited for a couple of hours to warm it up, plugged it in, then it ran fine. My starter is a model 33518. I would like to buy another starter for a spare, but could not find one on Ebay. Will a Tecumseh H60 electric starter work as a substitute? Are there other models that will work? Also, where can I find the model number on the snow blower? What on site dealers do you people recommend?
All replies will be greatly appreciated.
Richard


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

The part number is old they updated the P/N to 33328. The starter below is the correct cross reference for yours.

New Tecumseh Starter 33328 TVM125 TVM140 HSK50 HSK70 | eBay


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, only 6 HP for a 32" wide blower? That seems a bit under powered. Glad to hear it is working for you though.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello snow job, welcome to SBF. post a pic or two so everyone can see your machine


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF Snow Job. Glad to have you join us. 20 below! Brrr, now that's cold, I don't care what anybody says.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Will post photos this week.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

That must be one heck of a 6 HP if it will hand a 32" auger assembly!


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Wow, only 6 HP for a 32" wide blower? That seems a bit under powered. Glad to hear it is working for you though.


Correction: My Ariens Sno-Thro Snow Blower is *24"* wide. It's a Model 910019. Sorry about that.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Snow Job said:


> Correction: My Ariens Sno-Thro Snow Blower is *24"* wide. It's a Model 910019. Sorry about that.


shrivelled up cause of the cold weather


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Snow Job said:


> Will post photos this week.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Snow Job said:


>


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

*Dig the wild shifter.*


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, great looking machine! looks like its in really nice condition.
It's either a 1973 or 1974 model 910019.
If you post the numbers from the Tecumseh engine tag, on the side of the engine,
(post all numbers, model and serial numbers) we can figure out the exact model year.

Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, definitely in good shape. I see they gave you a new gas tank and some new X-Trac tires too. Too bad they have you the half gallon tank instead of the one gallon tank, but that can be easy to change if need be. But, if you are able to finish with the smaller tank then I guess there is no need for a larger one.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Snow Job said:


> *Dig the wild shifter.*





sscotsman said:


> Wow, great looking machine! looks like its in really nice condition.
> It's either a 1973 or 1974 model 910019.
> If you post the numbers from the Tecumseh engine tag, on the side of the engine,
> (post all numbers, model and serial numbers) we can figure out the exact model year.
> ...


Ok, I will do it this week. The model has very little rust, whoever had it before me, took care of it, and I will continue doing this. Tires were changed to a more aggressive thread. I paid $300 for the machine at a auction.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Yea, definitely in good shape. I see they gave you a new gas tank and some new X-Trac tires too. Too bad they have you the half gallon tank instead of the one gallon tank, but that can be easy to change if need be. But, if you are able to finish with the smaller tank then I guess there is no need for a larger one.


I will buy a 1 gallon tank if it's available (never knew that).


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Snow Job said:


> I will buy a 1 gallon tank if it's available (never knew that).


Yea, those style tanks came in 1/2 gallon for the 3 - 5 HP engines and 1 gallon for the 6 - 11 HP engines. The mounting should be the same so maybe check out an local dealer or classifieds ads for used tanks or blown up engines with the bigger tank.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks like it was not used to much. I bet it sat for many years to the point that the tire dry rotted and tank rotted. I would say for $300. you got sweat deal.
When was the last time the points were checked or replaced ? I know the starter is gone but it would help in starting if points are in good shape.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Never got the points checked yet. The original tires are in great shape. I changed the tires for a better gripe. I checked the outside thermometer this morning and it's 15 below zero. Hoping the weather will warm on the weekend. Expecting snow tomorrow, so that's a good sign. It may start to drift also because of the oncoming winds.
The snow blower is going into my house to warm up, and maybe (really hoping) it will start. My starter checked out okay. There is no heat in the detached garage.
May have to build a little cubicle with a heating facility in the garage for the snow blower.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I wouldn't bother to bring it inside to warm it up..
in fact, that could perhaps make things worse..
because if its nice and warm indoors, then you bring it outside to use it, the machine will be much warmer than the outside air, so snow will melt all over it, which could then re-freeze in all kinds of places where you don't want ice..

but if the machine is as cold as the air, then you wont get much melting snow, (except near the engine)..then when you are done, you can just brush off all the un-melted snow from around the machine, which never melted, because the machine was cold the whole time..

But its probably fine either way..
when its really cold, (say 10 to 20 degrees F (negative 13 to negative 6 C) or colder, I give the carb a squirt of starting fluid before I start the engine..
it always starts up, regardless of the temp..(I use the electric starter on my '71 Ariens)

If it makes you feel better, (and this is the first time you are going to use it, so you really want to be confidant it will start) then its probably fine to bring it inside! ;0 probably wont do any harm.
but I also think its probably not necessary..if everything is "normal" it should start fine in the cold..

Scot


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Wow, great looking machine! looks like its in really nice condition.
> It's either a 1973 or 1974 model 910019.
> If you post the numbers from the Tecumseh engine tag, on the side of the engine,
> (post all numbers, model and serial numbers) we can figure out the exact model year.
> ...


Sorry I did not get to you sooner, I had the flu. Here is a identification tag on my snow blower


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Snow Job said:


> Sorry I did not get to you sooner, I had the flu. Here is a identification tag on my snow blower


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Snow Job said:


> Sorry I did not get to you sooner, I had the flu. Here is a identification tag on my snow blower


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

After that cold snap, I decided to blow some snow. Changed the oil. Tried to start it- nothing! The starter just wined. Did I break the belt? Hope it's not too serious.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Snow Job said:


> After that cold snap, I decided to blow some snow. Changed the oil. Tried to start it- nothing! The starter just wined. Did I break the belt? Hope it's not too serious.



Did you try to pull start the engine?

No, you didn't break a belt. The bendix on your starter is probably just stuck. It can either be that water frozen on the bendix drive not allowing the starter gear to engage the ring gear or lack or lubrication or even the wrong lubrication that has become very thick due to the cold weather. 

If you can start the engine with the pull starter start it and let it run and warm up good.

Shut it off then try the electric starter again. If it still doesn't work remove the two bolts holding the starter on and look at the gear and the shaft on the starter. Inspect the teeth on the gear and clean and lube the bendix with a very light oil. Do not use a heavy grease as it will cause you nothing but problems.

Carl


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Found out that my starter gear did not line up with the flywheel gear. Aligned everything and the snow blower started in a couple of seconds. I had to re-tighten the starter bolts again because they got loose from the vibration. Going to put some lock tight on the bolt threads. Ordered a 1 gallon tank and a spare starter from Ebay


----------

